# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  TSqlTest - Automated Unit Testing Tool

## rgarrison

If you have questions or comments regarding TSqlTest, please reply here.

Rob

----------


## stelikicharla

Rob,

I am following your SqlCredit from introduction. In the 3rd installment you introduced this TSqlTest. I am unable to integrate this with sqlcredit database that was created. Please guide me.

Thanks,
Sunil

----------


## rgarrison

Sunil,

Can you help with any details? What problem are you running into?

Are you having trouble installing and setting up TSqlTest?

Are the tests not running properly?

Thanks,
Rob

----------


## bennido

Hi Rob,

I have just started using CC.net, Nant and TSqlTest to unit test SSIS and some stored procedures.

I am new to Nant integration with CC.Net and would like some advice on how best to return TsqlTest test results back to Nant so that it shows up best on CC.Net.

I had a look at TSqlTest_GetResultsNant.sql and it doesn't seem to be doing anything other than printing 2 lines ...

'<AllResults><Result value="false"/></AllResults>'
'<AllResults><Result value="true"/></AllResults>'

... and the script says not to add any more PRINT statement which confuses me.

Do you have some sample CC.Net screen shots or Nant xml results from a test project that you can share ?

Thanks !

----------


## rgarrison

bennido,

Sorry, but I was not the one that did any of the Nant integration. I believe it was just a simple VB script that read the one-line file (containing just "true" or "false").

Rob

----------


## bennido

> bennido,
> 
> Sorry, but I was not the one that did any of the Nant integration. I believe it was just a simple VB script that read the one-line file (containing just "true" or "false").
> 
> Rob


No problem. I did some digging around and found a way of reflecting the TSqlTest errors in the CC.NET report by modifying the appropriate XSL file.

I'll email it to you when I am done so you can add it to the TSqlTest instructions if you like.

----------


## rgarrison

That would be great. Thanks.

----------

